# Snake bite cures for dogs



## No. GA. Mt. Man

My Beagle got snake bit day before yesterday and I have heard a bunch of home cures from people. I just poured kerosene on it and gave her some liquid benedryl to make her rest and she seem to be doing better.
Most prolly won't know what i'm talking about but there is a little flower that grows on stream banks that I have always heard called touch me not a person told me to mix it with milk and it would help and another told me of a weed called snake king or something like that he said old timers used it all the time. Any of y'all ever hear of these or know any others.


----------



## Dana Young

I always heard to feed them lard.


----------



## gacowboy

NGMN, I too have always heard to give them liquid benadryl.
What kind of snake bit her ,do you know?


----------



## dixie

NGMN, sorry to hear about your dog, this isn't a treatment but maybe there's something in this that'll help your dog, we had one bit on the head by a snake, the dog just diappeared after we saw her. we thought she'd gone off to die, a few days later she showed back up fine and dandy, the ONLY place on her not covered, coated in mud was the tip of her nose. My Grand dad told me the mud had drawen the snakes poison out of her.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I think it was a copperhead. A rattler would have been more serious mabe even fatal.
Kerosene draws out the poison and mud may work the same way.
I think she is going to be ok it will take a week or longer for the swelling to go out but she is wagging her tail more and wanting to be petted.When it happened she just wanted to be left alone.


----------



## Nga.

Benedryl works well with swelling aspecially if biting on the head or neck. I keep some tablets and a can of Vienna Sausages in my fanny pack just in case durning the hot weather hunts. I've always fed grease or lard an old farm vet told my dad that years ago it helped asorb the poison. Never had a dog die or suffer long term effects after getting bit. Had to lance a dog once to releave the preasure on the side of the head do to timber rattler bite.


----------



## Son

*snakebite*

Had a redbone rattlesnake bit many years ago. I used kerosene, alum and gention violet (that purple stuff) and he got alright in a few days. He was bit in the side.. the hair fell out, the place looked rotten for awhile. But it healed and the hair came back black. Ol Red, what a dog he was, he and I ran all over Florida back in the 1960's. I can hear him now. I named my dogs colors. The last pack of hounds I had were named Red, Blue, Black and Rusty. Rusty is a color isn't it?


----------



## holadude

No, Rusty is my truck.


----------



## ramsey

We ran a pack of Fox Hounds for years. Always fed them lots of bacon greese when snake bit. All survived as I remember. Good luck!


----------



## mikel

lay the benadryl to him and lots of milk.one of my dogs got bit by a copperhead a while back and it worked good for it.
good luck.


----------



## Hawkeye

Son said:
			
		

> Had a redbone rattlesnake bit many years ago. I used kerosene, alum and gention violet (that purple stuff) and he got alright in a few days. He was bit in the side.. the hair fell out, the place looked rotten for awhile. But it healed and the hair came back black. Ol Red, what a dog he was, he and I ran all over Florida back in the 1960's. I can hear him now. I named my dogs colors. The last pack of hounds I had were named Red, Blue, Black and Rusty. Rusty is a color isn't it?



Where in Florida did you run dogs in the 60s ? I ran mine about 20 miles east of Naples back then


----------



## Walkie Takie

*snake / dogs*

meet a old timer  , last weekend in Greene co and he was telling us how his new puppy had been biten by a snake and he  used a raw egg and grease (cookin ) type    made him drank it  and he was better  in about 24 hours  ????
  small dog and he was biten in the head //////
 he   did,nt know what type of snake ?????
  w/t


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

I haven't checked on Stinker today but yesterday the swelling had went down alot. Funny how attached you can get to a pet.


----------



## Nicodemus

A vet down here has a sayin` that stuck in my mind-big rattlesnake+little dog=bad deal. A friend of mine had a full grown healthy weimeraner take a bite in the head from a rattler a few months ago. The dog died before he could get it to the vet. Ya`ll keep in mind that a pit viper can regulate how much poison it puts in a bite. Dependin` on the case, it might be a bite with little or no poison, or it can be a lethal dose.


----------



## Handgunner

a .22lr will cure it....


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Delton said:
			
		

> a .22lr will cure it....


You mess with Ol Stinker and me and yous gonna fit humming bird boy!


----------



## swampbuck

Had a yellow lab,would not leave snakes alone. Got bit by a rattler once and another time by a copperhead. We did nothing and the dog did'nt even get ill.


----------



## letsgohuntin

Not trying to be a smart elic here, but Im wondering why wouldn't you just take your dog to the vet instead of treating at home?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

letsgohuntin said:
			
		

> Not trying to be a smart elic here, but Im wondering why wouldn't you just take your dog to the vet instead of treating at home?


Usually a cup of Kerosene or a handfull of mud are cheaper and just as effective as a trip to the vet.


----------



## letsgohuntin

No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> Usually a cup of Kerosene or a handfull of mud are cheaper and just as effective as a trip to the vet.



I was figuring a vet treatment ain't exactly cheap


----------



## Nicodemus

swampbuck said:
			
		

> Had a yellow lab,would not leave snakes alone. Got bit by a rattler once and another time by a copperhead. We did nothing and the dog did'nt even get ill.



Those were very likely "dry" bites.


----------



## sharon

*cure for snake bite to dog*

We have a close friend that's 80 years young and has hunted all of his life - he also rides a mule every day!  He  always keeps Parsons Household Ammonia with him in the woods and on the trail for snake bites.  He says to douse the bite several times with the ammonia and that it will take the poison out.  He says that he's saved several hunting dogs in the past with it.  I've never had to prove that it works, but I do keep it in my saddle bags now, just in case.


----------

